# Has anyone had a water birth?



## Alexc844

I'm currently 5w 3d pregnant with my first, but I'm already exploring my options for birth. I'm really intrigued by the concept of a water birth, as I'm terrified that I'm going to tear (my skin just doesn't stretch). 

Has anyone had experience with this? Pros and cons?


----------



## Laucu

I had a water birth with my first, but not with my second (there was no pool available). I can tell you that water definitely helps with the pain! It hurt a lot less and was also much easier to manoeuvre my body. My baby was born in the water and then once I'd delivered the placenta I climbed out of the pool and sat on some beanbags for a short while. I did tear, but not too badly and only needed a few stitches. 

I am definitely going to have a water birth again for my third, as long as there is a pool available at the hospital!

There were no cons for me, but I guess it does limit your options in terms of pain relief. You can't have an epidural. But I dont want one (the thought scares me more than the pain) so it's a no brainer for me.


----------



## babyjan

My midwife suggested this to me last week as I'm afraid of tearing or needing episiotomy like I did last time!

I'll be following this thread x


----------



## Spudtastic

I had a water birth with my second daughter 9 weeks ago. It was amazing. 
With my first however I had a back to back baby with continuous contractions so I had an epidural.
Baby 2 was in the right position so I had a break between contractions.
The water helped with the pain immensely and when a contraction came I could get in a good comfortable position or ease it.
The water was so relaxing too.
When baby arrived she was placed on my chest in the water. Then I climbed out and delivered the placenta on the bed.
I had a small tear which needed stitches.


----------



## NDH

I have wanted a waterbirth since I was pregnant with my first, but haven;t managed it yet... Got close this last time 10 days ago - I had bought a birth pool for my homebirth, and the trial run where I had an hour long soak in it and visualised my birth was amazing. But it wasn't filled up in time so I had another land birth. I'm going to have to make sure it gets filled up sooner next time.


----------



## Eleanor ace

I had a water birth and loved it. I've also had 2 "dry land" births and labouring/birthing in water was definitely my favourite. No cons that I can think of; I was able to have monitoring/checks in the water. Pros- it definitely helped with the pain, it made it so much easier to move around and I feel like it helped me avoid a bad tear (I had a bad tear with my 1st).


----------



## kittylady

Definitely good for SPD


----------



## princess2406

I wanted a water birth with my first baby but my bp was slightly raised so the dr ruled against unfortunately. But I'm hoping to have my chance this time fxd. I tore really bad 3rd degree with my ds so hoping this will help prevent it happening again by going in the water, however my mw has said it doesn't completely prevent tearing for everyone so you just never know.


----------



## Laucu

princess2406 said:


> I wanted a water birth with my first baby but my bp was slightly raised so the dr ruled against unfortunately. But I'm hoping to have my chance this time fxd. I tore really bad 3rd degree with my ds so hoping this will help prevent it happening again by going in the water, however my mw has said it doesn't completely prevent tearing for everyone so you just never know.

Yes I had a 2nd degree tear requiring stitches with my water birth, but who knows maybe it would've been worse if I wasn't in water? My son was birthed on a bed and I did tear with him too but only a little and I didn't need stitches.


----------



## princess2406

Laucu said:


> princess2406 said:
> 
> 
> I wanted a water birth with my first baby but my bp was slightly raised so the dr ruled against unfortunately. But I'm hoping to have my chance this time fxd. I tore really bad 3rd degree with my ds so hoping this will help prevent it happening again by going in the water, however my mw has said it doesn't completely prevent tearing for everyone so you just never know.
> 
> Yes I had a 2nd degree tear requiring stitches with my water birth, but who knows maybe it would've been worse if I wasn't in water? My son was birthed on a bed and I did tear with him too but only a little and I didn't need stitches.Click to expand...


Im hoping if I do tear it won't be as a bad due to me being in the water. It's in my birth plan to be checked out of the water just so stretching can be checked clearly x


----------



## iak

I'm thinking of having a water birth too with my first! When do u have to tell mw that you want one to avoid turning up on labour day and they don't have a pool available


----------



## princess2406

I think it depends on your hospital. With mine there was no way of booking a water birth it was just a case of the pool being available or not.


----------



## Spudtastic

princess2406 said:


> I think it depends on your hospital. With mine there was no way of booking a water birth it was just a case of the pool being available or not.

Me too. I told my midwife I wanted a water birth early on but that I was also going to the hospital. The hospital has one birthing pool so its first come first served. However I was the only person on the delivery ward when I had my baby so the pool was all mine.


----------



## Eleanor ace

In my area you fill in your birth plan (in the green notes) at your 36 week appointment and they ask if you would like a water birth. But it comes down to whether there is a pool available when you arrive at hospital and whether you are OK'ed for one- things like being over 37 weeks pregnant, no meconium stained waters (if you present with ruptured waters), being low risk, not being induced...


----------



## LoveCakes

I was in the pool from 5cm to 9cm as for some reason I convinced myself I wanted a water birth. I did find it nice but felt far too hot since the water has to be 37C and got out as it had slowed my contractions down. I still think I could have been done earlier if I hadn't gotten in. Plus I was kneeling and the midwife made me sit up every 15 min to check the heart rate whereas on a bed I think she could have reached my belly without moving me

I had a second degree tear, not sure if the water helped or hindered it hut in not aiming for a water birth this time.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I had water birth in hospital x


----------



## dimmu

I wanted a birth centre water birth with my first and I got as far as the pool. But as with LoveCakes I stopped making progress when in the water so it didn't work out for me. As it had been 24 hours since my waters broke I got transferred to the labour ward and was induced with a drip to restart the labour.

I'm not planning to try water birth this time in case the same happens again.


----------



## LoveCakes

Ill have to take back some of my comment since I ended up with a water birth for no 2!

The midwife talked to me and said I probably got in the water too soon last time. After half an hour when my contractions were stronger and more consistent I got in and it was really nice, it didn't help the pain but did relax me. 

I only had a barely 2nd degree tear but not sure if that was the water or positions (hands and knees) or just luck.


----------



## lovycrop

I have also read about this. I am interested in knowing more.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My ME has ticked my box in notes saying water birth. Am guessing if no issues then this is all A-ok x


----------



## sarah0108

I had one the second time around :thumbup: I was only allowed it after i had my iron transfusion at 37 weeks, i didnt request it as such but the pools were free when i was there and it was offered to me, so i took it :)


----------



## thexfadingpat

I did and liked it. I have nothing to compare it to, but I believe the water helped to keep me more calm and relaxed which in turn made the pain not as bad. I plan to do a water birth again for any future births.


----------



## Emsabub

I had one! It was lovely, the water was warm & relaxing and even though the pain was still noticeable, it was much less pressure on me than it was on a bed (when I had to be checked for full dilation).


----------

